# Lake Erie Live Bait



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

My personal experience with live bait on Lake Erie has always been Crawlers. I do see a lot of shows which feature using some type of minnow or leach. What do you feel is the best one to use or is there certain times of the year that one works better than another?
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

early spring around march, april all we use is jigs and minnows at the western basin out of turtlle creek we fish all the reefs out there and do very well about may we switch to worms for the rest of the yearand i would think in late fall they get them on minnows again


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

EYE MISOR,
What kind of minnow do you use? Or could I purchase say minnows around central ohio and transport them there or go locally for a certain kind of minnow?  
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Worm Man (Jan 7, 2006)

For me emerald shiners (minnows) are the way to go. Chubs, and golden shiners just don't cut it for me.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Golden shiner are dynamite for the smallmouth in the spring. Lundy showed me how to use them a couple years ago and they are really the ticket. We went out and he used shiners while I worked a grub and tube baits. After he landed the third smallmouth over three pounds while I was still trying for a hit, I decided he was on to something and we ended up taking several large bass. Thanks Kim, I really appreciated the lesson.  For walleye, you can't beat garden hackle and spinners for drifting or casting. Sometimes when the white perch are schooled with the walleye, I will use pork grubs soaked in Berkley scent.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

leetchs work great for smallies.


----------



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

i would buy bait up buy the lake theres sevral shops near just about every launch.minnows are emrald shiners some people call them lake minnows or shinners but nothing like a golden like most other shops carry.most of the shops by the lake just carry emralds but some have the other types ofm minnows too idid go up there once with goldens i had left over from mosquito and did real good with them caught some big ones but that was like 5 years ago never used them since the best place to go is the western basin in march and april i live by squito but make it a point to go out there every yearfrom south u take 77 north to turnpike west to route 4 north to 2 west till u pass camp perry and the power plant to fenwick marine on right ull come out of turtle creek and ull see boats all over pick a pack and go fish i like to use 3/8 oz jig with 3 in twister tail tipped with 1 ore 2 emralds chartr and green are good colors they also do good on vibes if u go try to have a few guys or gals because the limit is 4 during that month last year it was only 3 one day we caught 40last year and had to throw back 28 but it was alot of fun if ur gonna go make u check the lake forcast to make sure its calm before u drive all the way out there and its good to have a gps and marine radio theres alot of lake out there.hopr u try it it a haul but well worth it 

hope this helps good luck
bob


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Bob,
I appreciate the info. I am going to try and get there earlier this year, I usually don't go until late May or early June. So i will get some jigs and golden shiners and give it a shot. :B 
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

ron, make sure u get lake shinners too.[emrald shinners]



good luck bob


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

I have never even had to use minnows early season on Erie. The way the fish are grouped up minnows are just a waste of time. Hair jigs or sassy shads fished "ripped" style is all I have ever done. Besides its too cold to be puttin' your hand in that bucket!


----------



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

yeah ive heard that works well but always done good on jigs and minnows so ive never tried it but i will this year 
thanks for the info
bob


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

j2k,the shiners are mainly used for perch.they're the best bait around for them.


----------



## Hotntot (Jul 28, 2004)

I usually use shiners/minnows until about 50 deg or so then switch to crawlers or leeches until the water cools again in the fall. This summer , I think I'm going to try riggin some chubs . Has anyone done any good in the summer with chubs?


----------

